# Mounting SRAM X-9/0/X Trigger Shifter to Shimano XT(R) IXPEC Clamp?



## wiggy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried to mount the SRAM trigger shifter to the new Shimano ISPEC style bar clamp? I am looking at getting the new XT or XTR brakes with the ISPEC and would like to mount my SRAM X-0 shifters to the brakes. Make for a little Matchmaker styled set-up.


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

bump... i wanna know also if this is possible


----------



## wiggy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I emailed Problem Solvers Components (Problem Solvers) since they make things like this. They said that they don't currently have, nor have plans for making, a I-SPEC to SRAM bracket. However, they would discuss it. I think if they saw there was enough support from the community, they would create and market a bracket.


----------



## ATVTYSON (Jun 4, 2009)

Count me in . I am running XT brakes and XO shifters and I would be interested.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems like the mount from the Match Maker X should fit in there, but I don't have access to the XT clamp to try.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

SO has anyone found a solution?


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

interested in this! I think sram shifting with shimano brakes is very common.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

I have have some 2012 slx brakes on my SS and some avid xo shifters with matchmaker (on avid brakes) on my race bike, I'll see what I can find out in the next couple of days by moving parts around and what not.. I'll keep all posted .


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone figure this out yet?


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

im interested in this also! bump!


----------



## Freeflyer82 (Nov 11, 2010)

no news on this?


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

Im almost tempted to under take this myself! i have a machinist friend!


----------



## donkeyboy (Jun 18, 2007)

Darkstar187 said:


> Im almost tempted to under take this myself! i have a machinist friend!


Count me in for a set (or two) if you do!


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

Me too! This seems like a logical thing for someone to make some easy money off of.:thumbsup:

EDIT: It does look like Trickstuff (from Germany) might be looking into machining an adapter: XTR-Matchmaker Bridge - Seite 2 - MTB-News.de - IBC


----------



## bicyclebillpdx (Feb 5, 2011)

In the meantime though, does anyone know how to get SRAM shifter parts to eliminate the matchmaker setup to run SRAM shifter side by side with Shimano brake lever? I've got Elixir7 levers with matchmaker bracket for shifter, but want to buy XT brakes.


----------



## meezo (Mar 3, 2012)

any update, i got x9 shifters and wanna run my shimano m785 brakes!


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Any updates? Thanks Bill


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are some pics of my 2012 slx brakes with my x9 shifters using problem solvers mismatch adapters




























The seem to offer about the same range of adjustment as i-spec brackets do


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

This looks awesome, I am ordering some now. Thanks MrPretty for updating this thread


----------



## needajob (Oct 19, 2012)

These work great but a little spendy and you have to buy the right and left. But, they do solve my problem of having to jack with the shifter and make it not hit the grip. Great product!!! I have 2012 XT and 2012 X9 shifter.


----------



## OldschoolBMXer (Sep 25, 2008)

How is the shifter position relative to lever position. I would think it is most comfortable with the lever blade and shifter positioned parallel to one another. In the pictures, it looks like the levers are pointed downwards.


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a long upper body, so I'm not very stretched out on the bike, which is why the levers are pointed down, as are the brakes.

The shifters are close to parallel with the brake levers, this is just a hair off from how I had them setup when they were on separate clamps.



















I am happy with the setup, it positions the shifters where I would expect them to be.

On a side note, the shifters are adjusted as far as they can go outwards. I usually wear a large sized glove, and I feel if my hands were too much smaller, it might place the shifters a bit too far for me to reach (I felt the same about the i-Spec adapters). Although if you usually run your shifters inboard of the brakes I don't think this would be an issue.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Bump.

Anyone knows if there's a Problem Solver for Deore brakes / X7 Shifters ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What flavor of ispec do the Deore brakes use? Are the X7 shifters compatible with SRAM's system? it might be the same problem solvers adapter.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> What flavor of ispec do the Deore brakes use? Are the X7 shifters compatible with SRAM's system? it might be the same problem solvers adapter.


I think they're Ispec A , shifters are compatible. I just found out some matchmakers by Trickstuff , but same probem , not sure wich one to get.






This is the deore clamp.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Christ D said:


> Bump.


Several threads about this in http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/



> Anyone knows if there's a Problem Solver for Deore brakes / X7 Shifters ?


http://problemsolversbike.com/products/mismatch_adapters



Christ D said:


> > What flavor of ispec do the Deore brakes use?
> 
> 
> I think they're Ispec A


What model Deore?

The Deore BL-M615 levers are I-Spec B


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

cobba said:


> What model Deore?


505


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

If your brake lever is the same as the following it is not I-Spec or I-Spec compatible.

https://www.paul-lange.de/support/shimano/explosionszeichnungen_archiv/BL//BL-M505-2997.pdf

You'll have to attach your shifter to the handlebar.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

cobba said:


> If your brake lever is the same as the following it is not I-Spec or I-Spec compatible.
> 
> https://www.paul-lange.de/support/shimano/explosionszeichnungen_archiv/BL//BL-M505-2997.pdf
> 
> You'll have to attach your shifter to the handlebar.


That's the one , thanks !! Too bad , i really like the looks of a handlebar without to much on it. maybe a good reason to get some Hope's


----------

